# Any way to hide a thread?



## yellowtone (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi all, I know we can follow specific threads, but is there a way to hide threads? There are a few lately that are at or near the top of the latest threads list all the time and they’re hard to ignore even though that’s exactly what I want to do. Apologies if this has been covered and I missed it...


----------



## chillbot (Sep 1, 2019)

+1 Not sure if this is possible but I would use it!


----------



## JPComposer (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, yes please.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 1, 2019)

yeah, I think we all know the thread

it's like a horrific car accident that you dont want to look at, yet compulsively end up looking anyways


----------



## labornvain (Sep 1, 2019)

You could hide threads before the recent update. This is one of the features I miss most.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 1, 2019)

labornvain said:


> . This is one of the features I miss most.


and I used to have a strong jawline and abs

not sure which one of those features i miss the most


----------



## chillbot (Sep 1, 2019)

@Mike Greene @creativeforge @Jdiggity1 I have no idea if this is possible. Though usually jdiggity figures out how to make the impossible possible. But if it were an option, it would finally be a fix to that which I still feel guilt about to this day, moving the off-topics off the ticker because of the abortion thread.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 1, 2019)

currently not possible


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 2, 2019)

@Jdiggity1 Thanks for checking/replying. It's not a huge issue, but functionality that would improve my ability to use this amazing forum to find interesting and relevant content. Hopefully some day it will be available. Cheers!


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 2, 2019)

Jdiggity1 said:


> currently not possible


Thanks for checking. I'm actually surprised it was available in Xenforo 1.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 2, 2019)

Since right now most of you probably only care about the one thread, you could try temporarily putting the creator of the thread on your ignore list. That should theoretically hide all threads by that user from you. At least it does in another xenforo where I used the ignore feature a lot, but there was no ticker, so I'm not sure it applies to it too, though I would assume it does.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dzilizzi (Sep 2, 2019)

I usually don't like to ignore people, as most have something interesting to add, but I don't think the OP of that thread participates much in the threads I'm in. I've been trying really hard not to comment on that thread, so having it not show up would be good.


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 2, 2019)

I have no problem to overread threads.


----------



## rollasoc (Sep 3, 2019)

That would be a useful feature


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 3, 2019)

I would use that feature if it were available. Threads that turn into endless speculation and or the repeating of the same “clever” joke over and over I would gladly hide. Fill in the blank jokes get tired pretty quickly. Hey, maybe it’s a Rodney Dangerfeild Toolkit. I know I can just ignore the thread and I do much of the time, but other times I check because I might be interested in the original posts subject matter. It’s rarely very important and an ignore thread feature would be useful.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> yeah, I think we all know the thread





MartinH. said:


> Since right now most of you probably only care about the one thread





dzilizzi said:


> I don't think the OP of that thread


Why are we all so afraid to say the name of the thread in question??

OK I'll be the first, then. I'll say it. I am really really sick and tired of seeing the N thread in the ticker all the time.


----------



## hawpri (Sep 3, 2019)

I'd really like the ability to hide threads automatically by keywords.

There are some developers I don't buy from (nothing against anybody, just haven't purchased) or whose products aren't very relevant to me.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 3, 2019)

One of the great things about the interment in general is that — unlike a phone call or a knock on the door — a hyperlink doesn't interrupt anything you're otherwise doing if you choose not to click on it. Why is it a problem (or even an inconvenience) to simply ignore threads you're not interested in? It takes less than a millisecond to decide not to engage and move on...


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 3, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Why is it a problem (or even an inconvenience) to simply ignore threads you're not interested in? It takes less than a millisecond to decide not to engage and move on...



Of course anyone can do that, but there are valid reasons for wanting to hide threads:

In the case of the one particular thread we're all hinting to, it's kind of a like a dieter walking past a pizza buffet. It would be a lot easier to keep walking if the display of steaming hot pizzas simply weren't there.  

In other cases, it would make spotting new threads on VI-C more convenient, because the clutter of undesired existing threads would no longer be there. As much as I love VI-C, I could and probably would hide about 90% of the recurring threads here, because I am not into music for movies, games, trailers, etc.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 3, 2019)

Quasar said:


> Why is it a problem (or even an inconvenience) to simply ignore threads you're not interested in? It takes less than a millisecond to decide not to engage and move on...



Same as a drop of water bouncing innocuously off one's forehead... the first hundred times is no sweat, but it eventually becomes tortuously monotonous.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2019)

Quasar said:


> One of the great things about the interment in general is that — unlike a phone call or a knock on the door — a hyperlink doesn't interrupt anything you're otherwise doing if you choose not to click on it. Why is it a problem (or even an inconvenience) to simply ignore threads you're not interested in? It takes less than a millisecond to decide not to engage and move on...


Jdiggity said it's not happening so it's a moot point anyway.

Though I think it would have been just as easy (by your reasoning) to move past THIS thread without chiming in.

One of my favorite things (not really) is every time someone requests a feature for any particular piece of software, all the people who feel they need to chime in with "well what would you want THAT for."

Personally I would love to be able to "unfollow" threads and entire forums in the same way that I get a notification any time someone posts in the "working in the industry" forum because it's one of my favorite topics. I would unfollow the entire kontakt scripting and programming forum just because it's all way over my head and useless to me.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 3, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Though I think it would have been just as easy (by your reasoning) to move past THIS thread without chiming in.



No, since my point is that we're free to ignore what and who we wish, and also chime in when we wish, there is no contradiction from said point by chiming in here because I chose to do so.



chillbot said:


> One of my favorite things (not really) is every time someone requests a feature for any particular piece of software, all the people who feel they need to chime in with "well what would you want THAT for."



Yeah I agree with you on this. If someone wants a particular feature for a piece of software, then they do, and it's no one else's business to judge the validity of that. By the same token, I dislike responses to "What is the best virtual x?" with "Just hire/buy a real x," because that isn't an answer to the question being asked. So I take your point and may be guilty of violating this principle here... 

...OTOH, we see so many people getting so _terribly_ _offended _by threads or comments that can be so easily ignored, and I have never understood this. But okay, if some would like to be able to have a hiding feature, you are correct that it's not up to me to decide what is useful or important for someone else.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2019)

Quasar said:


> But okay, if some would like to be able to have a hiding feature, you are correct that it's not up to me to decide what is useful or important for someone else.


Yeah it's not being offended by anything, for me. Not since the abortion thread anyway. I would just like to be able to streamline what I see to make it more efficient. Like I don't use EXS24. But fortunately feel like I can tolerate the two posts per year that happen in that forum.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 3, 2019)

Also, verified and agree on the "just hire/buy a real x". So aggravating. *ESPECIALLY* in a "VI" forum.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 3, 2019)

My favorite feature is the ability to block people.

I haven't used it a lot, but there are a couple whose sole mission in life is to troll me personally.

And one of their names starts with N. Sort of, anyway.


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 3, 2019)

Nick, you REALLY should unblock yourself already... just sayin.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 3, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Also, verified and agree on the "just hire/buy a real x". So aggravating. *ESPECIALLY* in a "VI" forum.


time for a grinds my gears section ran by chillbot

you'd just have to hire an animation team


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Sep 3, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And one of their names starts with N. Sort of, anyway.


**raises hand**
"Endangered Species!"

oh wait, that's not it... back to the drawing board


----------

